# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Карнавал Любви в Днепропетровске!

## Карамель

17 мая в городе Днепропетровске пройдет Первый Карнавал Любви, посвященный Дню Семьи.
Цель проведения - создать небывалую атмосферу праздника для жителей  нашего города с привлечением представителей праздничной индустрии (ведущих, фотографов, операторов, визажистов и т.д.).  
Более подробную информацию о Карнавале можно почитать на сайте организаторов.

Будем благодарны за дельные советы и рекомендации профи :Aga:  Пишите в личку

Все желающие стать участниками отправляйте свою заявку на адрес: panasuk_anna@ua.fm

----------


## optimistka17

> Будем благодарны за дельные советы


 И как же вы предполагаете бросать букет невесты в воскресенье, 17 мая, если накануне, в день свадьбы невеста уже успела бросить букет на своем собственном банкете?
Повторенье - мать ученья?
 И второе,- уверены, что наберёте много пар в мае?
 Правда своей паре, у которой я буду работать 16 мая предложу обязательно...

----------


## Карамель

Дело в том, что в карнавале будут участвовать все желающие девушки, у которых есть свое свадебное платье.
А по поводу букетов - новые сделаем.
Тю, а как кольца по два-три раза одевают (в ЗАГСЕ, на венчании)?
Если Господь даст сил реализовать все задуманное, то для вашей пары с 16 мая будет сюрприз.

----------


## Порубовы

> 17 мая в городе Днепропетровске пройдет Первый Карнавал Любви, посвященный Дню Семьи.


горсовет перенёс Карнавал на День Молодёжи. на 28 июня

----------


## optimistka17

Жаль создатели темы *здесь* информацию о переносе даты не сочли нужным добавить...

----------


## Порубовы

Карнавал позади. впереди интернет-голосование на разных порталах. то есть он вроде и прошёл, но не закончился.

вот фоотоотчёт:
Дефеле невест вела Теренкова Анна

малая часть невест (их было 50)






*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

на открытии  по красной дорожке прошлись творческие коллективы, поддержавшие идею кранавала (он был посвящён семье, детям, любви)



после шоу-балетов на красную дорожку вышли ангелочки и устелили её лепестками роз

невесты встали в сердце, выпустили голубей, станцевали вальс

----------


## Порубовы

ну а после вальса все участники заняли места в колоннах карнавала и прошлись по улицам города. возглавлял шествие мер города Иван Иванович Куличенко.

в шествии были колонны байкеров, девушек - барабанщиц, невест и женихов, творческих коллективов, детей и молодёжи. все желающие могли присоединится к шествию. а мы, как ведущие ехали на платформе, украшенной под торт, на которой сидела пара в окружении ангелочков.






*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

----------


## Порубовы

повернув на ул.Ленина карнавальное шествие приостановилось возле первого роддома, где мы поприветствовали всех врачей, всех мам, и всех новых жителей Днепропетровска, отпустив в небо 150 шаров




а на закрытии на фестивальном причале нас вновь встречала Теренкова Анна

 были вручены призы стилистам, и призы от спонсоров, вручаемые автором идеи Карнавала - Мариной Динисенко (Компания Фиори)

 невесты бросили букеты и подруги невест запустили в небо большое сердце - карусель любви



*Добавлено через 1 минуту*


мер города высказал надежду, что у нас появилась новая традиция.


а это мы уставшие повалились на траву без ног:

----------


## мусяня

Грандиозное мероприятие!!!!Спасибо за отчет,очень красиво!!! :Aga:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Порубовы

*мусяня*, за отчёт большое спасибо фотографам. мы вот теперь все в ожидании видео. а это не скоро. некоторые фирмы по 4 камеры приносили. монтажа теперь им -не мало предстоит посидеть за компом.

----------


## Серёжа

*Порубовы*,
большое спасибо, как здорово!

----------


## Елена-Забава

Была на празднике.Получила огромный заряд позитивной энергии.В нашей непростой жизни такие мероприятия нужны как воздух!Надеемся,что и в следующем году будет подобное мероприятие.Вы хотели увидеть советы?На Фестивальном причале обратила внимание как ринулись за букетами незамужние девушки!А что было потом?Кто поймал,кто не успел,кто хотел поскорее выйти замуж?Мне показалось,что было бы неплохо обыграть эту ситуацию,наладить связь со зрителями.А может использовать какие-нибудь 'кричалки' для зрителей в другие моменты праздника.Так хотелось не только смотреть,но и проявить себя хоть как-нибудь!А вообще настроение было!И праздник состоялся!Ура!Спасибо!

----------


## Порубовы

*Елена-Забава*,
 спасибо за советы. с букетами вообще до скандала доходило. настояли организаторы на том, что красиво кидать букеты со сцены. а кидали то шоу-балетам. (под сценой была огорожена площадка, внутрь которой впустили только участников шествия)
мы пытались уговорить хоть пополам поделить невест и подвести часть к краю площадки, чтобы бросить букеты обычным зрителям. но увы.(((
ещё мало флористов поддержало карнавал. букеты были не у всех невест.
надеемся, в следующем году будет чем и кого закидать ;)

----------


## Порубовы

в субботу на свадьбе Днепропетровскго мага и чародея мы познакомились с Ольгой Левинцовой.
и Ольга попросила выложить стих о любви, который мы читали на открытии карнавала.

Выкладываем стих в двух вариантах: в оригинале (на другом форуме девушка выкладывала его за несколько недель до карнавала) и в облегчённой версии, которую мы слегка подкорректировали, поскольку стих жестковат.

оригинал:
_Пусть жизни пройдена страница,
И крови пролито пол-литра,
Любовь - когда хотят жениться,
Всё остальное - виды флирта.

Пусть лучше рвётся там, где тонко,
Пусть будет больно и некстати,
Любовь - когда хотят ребёнка,
Всё остальное - мир симпатий.

Пусть много зависти и лести
На каждой жизненной страничке,
Любовь - когда хотят быть вместе,
Всё остальное - лишь привычка.

Пусть плохо, пусть всё не на месте,
Идти по жизни дальше нужно,
Любовь - когда два сердца вместе,
Всё остальное - это дружба._ 

облегчённая версия, которую мы и читали на открытии:
Стучат сердца, сияют лица -
Влюблённости пестра палитра
Любовь - когда хотят жениться,
Всё остальное - виды флирта.
_
Пусть лучше рвётся там, где тонко,
Пусть будет больно и некстати,
Любовь - когда хотят ребёнка,
Всё остальное - мир симпатий.

Пускай порой всё не на месте-
Идти по жизни вместе нужно,
Любовь - когда два сердца вместе,
Всё остальное - это дружба._ 

*P.S.:* Ольга, приятно было познакомиться

----------

